# M6 Awesome Test Drive!



## SKT174 (Jul 16, 2004)

Enjoy 

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

Darn cool video! Thanks. It sounds like the M6 comes with Conti-Sport Contacts, by the screeching sound.


----------



## RONAN (Nov 4, 2003)

phenomenal


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

SKT174 said:


> Enjoy
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Remarkable how 911-ish it looks in the latter part of that video. And he (she?) could have got it a bit more sideways for the benefit of the camera and us slavering enthusiasts


----------



## HUMMM 3 (May 10, 2003)

SKT174 said:


> Enjoy
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Damn! I'm going have to get me one of those.


----------



## RONAN (Nov 4, 2003)

Have had mine on order for a few months.....I love the sound of my current 645Ci,but the sound of this cat is well worth the wait.............


----------

